# General beekeeping > Bee blether >  Cabin fever...

## Jon

...is definitely starting to kick in on the east coast with some in Perthshire already proposing short term survival on a diet of bee egg cuticle soup.
Those of more sound mind have elected for the 20 potato per day diet

They say that this cold spell could last for 33 days so who knows where it will all end.

----------


## gavin

Nice to see that you've mastered the art of posting videos!  But how did you get it so far to the right?

Thankfully I escaped and stocked up on potatoes (and red wine, but that is less important) this afternoon.  The journey into Dundee was enlivened by balancing an unfeasible amount of snow on the car roof, which may have been why the car felt unusually wobbly.  The cars in Dundee seemed less impressively adorned.  However I've just seen cars in Auchterarder on the BBC news and I'm jealous.  Can't match the three metre (slight exaggeration) hats on the vehicles there.  Almost worth moving 20 miles along the road.

G.

----------


## Jon

It's plum centre of my screen. Must be a browser issue. Or dodgy vBulletin software.

Edited it. Is that better?

----------


## gavin

'Twas centred until run, then it showed itself to the right of the screen .... but now all quirkiness seems to have gone.

----------


## Jon

> Can't match the three metre (slight exaggeration) hats on the vehicles there.


I have always hated the way cars get branded 'Mondeo' 'Focus' or 'Corolla'
far too bland

I would be honoured to meet a man from an upland area who drives a Dr Seuss

----------


## gavin

I wonder if this is the place to try posting this.  Of course it may fail as I don't think think that I've fixed the glitch yet.  Anyway, if it works, here is a snap of a piece of bee paraphenalia I spotted peeking out of the snow here in arctic Tayside.

I actually made it into work today, to be told by one of the three people in the building that the place had been declared closed.  That was after another hour shovelling snow to clear the overnight fall of 4 inches or so and to let the wife escape too by helping clear around her car.  Then a drive down an extremely quiet A90 into Dundee.  As the police are trying to get people to stay at home, I might just go and visit the occupied bee hives tomorrow (in between doing some computer-based work of course).

G.

Thought it had failed but it seems to have worked after all.

----------


## Jimbo

Hi Gavin,

Is that one of your rubbish colonies being put out with the bins!

Jimbo

----------


## Jon

How did you get the upload to work?
still not working for me earlier today.

I take it that is a nuc with two Beehaus's beehausen whatever.

----------


## Jimbo

Sorry Gavin 

Did not recognise the two Beehaus's thingy's as they were up on their ends. I thought they were your bins.

----------


## gavin

They are the vertical model, the Warrehausen.  Must find the time to fiddle with the knobs and sliders later to see if it will let you folks post pictures too.  It wasn't happy when I asked it to, but finally it did agree.  I am the boss after all.

The nuc box was carefully crafted in Stirlingshire and used to contain a much treasured colony of dark-looking bees, a kindly gift from a near-beginner and my best bet to make a contribution to the Amm effort we discussed on Saturday.

Let's try for another picture to prove that I did make it into work (some abandoned transport) and another one to peek out here near sunny Errol in the street facing south.

abandoned transport.jpg
the street.jpg

----------


## Neils

I can't say anything about the _mumble_house until after february as they've offered to come give us a sal...talk for nowt but this thread did make me chuckle.

I will be first in the queue to go over it with a fine tooth comb but I'll try and be fair and reserve judgement until then.

I did take a picture out the window this morning though:

----------


## gavin

Just testing out some file updates to the forum software.  If this picture uploads easily, would someone (Jon?) like to try uploading to see if it is working now?

Errol Road.jpg

Seemed to go well for me.  That was Errol Road in Invergowrie in the early afternoon.

----------


## gavin

Thanks Nellie - I should have known that you'd be dropping by at this time in the morning!  That was a picture held on another server.  Good.  What about uploading an image to the SBAi server, does that work too?

Nice picture - I've seen that kind of tree in Wester Ross (honest!) up in the far NW.

Remember that the BeeHaus is famous for its buckling legs.  If Bristol ever does get a taste of the winter we're experiencing (you're just S of Aberdeen after all) would it stand the extra weight?  The small footprint of our variant the Warrehaus might be just the thing for those extreme winters, although I'd have to admit that previous tests of the Warrehaus in Scottish gales didn't go so well.

G.

----------


## Neils

Just back from the association committee meeting, I'm well rested!

No idea about uploading, my camera takes pictures far to big for the servers not to throw a wobbly over normally so I just tend to link from Flickr instead but in service to the forum I will try and find a photo to upload.

I won't be drawn, nor will I mention anything about toppling over in strong winds!

----------


## gavin

Excellent, many thanks for that.  I'll expect a round of applause from those who can't stand the pace at this time of night once they emerge from their hidey-holes in the morning.  Just don't tell them that the difficulty was caused by me failing to put all the right updated files in the right places in the first place.  I'll go and tidy the server now as I've left renamed folders lying about.

When I upload files (including these snowy ones) I have to severely prune the file size in Photoshop otherwise I'm waiting here for hours for the server to accept them.  Load in a big one and it takes ages then cuts down the size afterwards.

----------


## Neils

hence why I use Flickr  :Wink: 

Is now a good time to point out that the participated thread tabs on tapatalk doesn't work either? I haven't had a chance to look into it to offer suggestions as to why it doesn't work yet.

----------


## gavin

And is that still the case, after the file replacement after midnight tonight?

----------


## Neils

Will check in a mo, on the laptop at the moment, but about to retire so will have a quick check on the phone before the sandman comes to call.

----------


## gavin

Gracias.  The Private Message glitch for us PC-based mortals has gone - I've just checked.  I'm off to my kip myself.

G.

----------


## Neils

Participated tab still returns an error, will see if I can dig up some info.

----------


## chris

> I did take a picture out the window this morning though:


Didn't know I'd got new neighbours

----------


## chris

DSCF4104.JPG

So I can post photos as well now. These are my hives last year. Before they curled up and died :Mad:

----------


## Jon

Cabin fever in Dunfermline:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-11954988

----------

